# HVF Photo of the Year Comp



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay, here we go

May 2013 winner was Ollywebb1


June 2013 winner was VictoriaW


July 2013 was chrispycrunch


August 2013 winner was Suliko


September 2013 winner was sniper john


October 2013 winner was einspanner


November 2013 winner was redbirddog


December 2013 winner was einspanner


January 2014 winner was harrigab


February 2014 winner was einspanner (yet again lol)


March 2014 we had a tie Canadian Expy


and drew


April 2014 winner was Canadian Expy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I knew this would be hard, but not _this_ hard. I'm thinking the winner should be the calendar cover, too.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

How do we vote?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hcrowder said:


> How do we vote?


there's a poll right at the top of the thread


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

How do you choose? They are all just stunning photos, don't think I could make my mind up.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

guess which one my naughty little boys wanted me to vote for ha ha!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It was tough, but I voted.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Made my vote too and not an easy one!


einspänner said:


> I'm thinking the winner should be the calendar cover, too.


If there is a calander please let me know how i can get one!!!!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks. Wasn't working on my ipad, computer works fine.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

bump!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, all these are great, I love em all voting was hard .


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's neck and neck! Keep the votes coming.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I do hope we get an outright winner or I'll have to make up a "plan B" in the event of a tie :


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

You could re-vote the last two pics if there is a tie.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> I knew this would be hard, but not _this_ hard.
> not sure how we'd stand legally on this, calendar, we'd certainly need all pic owners permission to publish I think.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Good point. I'll contact everyone to secure permission and find a backup solution in case someone doesn't want their photo used. I was also thinking we'd charge a bit more than cost in order to raise money for a V related charity or to pay for the forum's new supersonic jet.  There are a lot of logistics to figure out, especially with members being all over the place. We have 6 months to work it out though. If it doesn't work out, no biggie!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

final chance to vote, only a couple of hours left before poll closes!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a very close call for our first pic of the year comp,,,,congratulations to chrispycrunch followed very closely by redbirddog and Canadian Expy. Well done to all entries all superb pics!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The one constant that you see in most of the winning pictures is that the photo was taken from close to the height of the dog or lower. The camera is seeing the world from a dog's viewpoint.

Glad to have come in a close second. I'm glad that the picture I picked won.  Chrispycrunch, your picture from ground level of a levitating Vizsla pup was special.

If you make a calendar, you have permission to use the picture, as long as you don't show their faces. 

Well done. Keep hiking and taking pictures of your worlds.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - do it again - fun 4 eVeryone !!!!!!!!!


----------

